
Is There Trouble in Paradise for the Airbus A380? - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelgoldstein/2018/10/16/is-there-trouble-in-paradise-for-the-airbus-a380/#759ef95f72b7
======
blackflame7000
The future of the industry is moving towards designs like the upcoming Boeing
797. This airplane seeks to fill the highly coveted niche between the 787's
fuel economy thanks to its large high bypass turbofans, and the 737s
versitility in being able to be economical on shorter routes.

